# Anonymes FTP mit allen Domains zugänglich.



## Andis (7. Dez. 2007)

Hi

Mit ISPConfig verwalte ich mehrere Domains/Webs auf einem Debian Etch, alles streng nach der "Perfect Setup" Anleitung auf Howtoforge.
Für eines der Webs möchte ich anonymes FTP zulassen. Das funktioniert prinzipiell auch, allerdings lande ich dann genauso mit allen weiteren Domains, für die anonymes FTP nicht zugelassen ist, in diesem einen FTP Bereich.
D.h. mit http://domain1.dyndns.com lande ich an gleicher Stelle wie mit http://domain2.dyndns.com.
Beide Domains sind einem Kunden zugehörig angelegt.
An der Konfiguration von Proftp habe ich ansonsten nicht herumgespielt.

Grüße
Andis


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2007)

Anonymes FTP basiert immer auf der IP und nicht der Domain dWas Du beschreibst ist also das normale Verhalten, wenn alle Subdomains die gleiche IP haben.


----------



## Andis (7. Dez. 2007)

Ist das bei einem Server mit shared-ip prinzipiell unmöglich bzw. nur auf diese Weise möglich?


----------



## Till (7. Dez. 2007)

Ja, genau wie ich oben gesagt habe. Anonymous FTP basiert immer auf der IP. Welche und wie viele Domains auf diese IP verweisen, ist dem FTP daemon "egal".


----------

